# Jays guns



## gigihurt

My friend purchased the new Taurus TCP that is very comparable to the lcp from ruger. He purchased it from the local box store for right at 3 bills including tax. I found Jays had one and went to check it out and possibly get it as "they will not be undersold,See us last". I wasinformed that these guns are the latest and greatest and the are hot sellers, and for 499.99 plus tax I could go home with it today. Talk about Higher than giraffe hoo haa. After I picked myself off the floor and collected my dignity I walked out. I will personally tell every person I know in the circles I run in,as this is truly rediculous buisness tactics and these people cannot be trusted as a retailer. I hope all who read this heed the warning given here.


----------



## Splittine

Thats one reason I wouldnt piss on Jays if it was on fire.


----------



## reelsmooth19

i here u..they r way to over priced:moon


----------



## Bluejay

do not understand your problem... why not just go to where your friend purchased it and buy one...

if they do not have any, i understand why you did not get a price match...


----------



## gigihurt

> *Bluejay (12/9/2009)*do not understand your problem... why not just go to where your friend purchased it and buy one...
> 
> if they do not have any, i understand why you did not get a price match...


I dont mind buying from a local dealer and paying a little bit more such as ten pecent but $200 dollars before tax is a bit ridiculous. I can understand making money on a sale but not all the money for a day in one sale. Have you ever heard the term you cant throw a frog into boiling water if you want to cook him, You have to cook em slow.


----------



## TURTLE

> *Bluejay (12/9/2009)*do not understand your problem... why not just go to where your friend purchased it and buy one...
> 
> if they do not have any, i understand why you did not get a price match...


*I assume his friend bought his in another area, but if they advertize that they will not be undersold they should honor the competitors price if valid proof of price is provided, just good business.But I have never heard a good thing about Jay's, I stick with my boy Miles at Tradewinds, He might be slightly higher then Bass Pro's or academy but he has alot more to choose from and is a great guy with lots of info on guns.*


----------



## Splittine

> *gigihurt (12/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bluejay (12/9/2009)*Have you ever heard the term you cant throw a frog into boiling water if you want to cook him, You have to cook em slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how fast you are with the lid.
Click to expand...


----------



## gigihurt

Depends how fast you are with the lid.[/quote]

As the old saying goes there is a sucker born every minute. I guess this time the sucker was born in a different place than I was.


----------



## deckhand

> *TURTLE (12/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bluejay (12/9/2009)*do not understand your problem... why not just go to where your friend purchased it and buy one...
> 
> if they do not have any, i understand why you did not get a price match...
> 
> 
> 
> *I assume his friend bought his in another area, but if they advertize that they will not be undersold they should honor the competitors price if valid proof of price is provided, just good business.But I have never heard a good thing about Jay's, I stick with my boy Miles at Tradewinds, He might be slightly higher then Bass Pro's or academy but he has alot more to choose from and is a great guy with lots of info on guns.*
Click to expand...

+1 for Tradewinds! Miles will treat you right every time and he's always been at or below prices of everyone else. I can call him and he'll bring in what ever I want if he can get it! Ken


----------



## gigihurt

woohooo 400 views, I know the word is getting out about this guy.


----------



## fishn4real

Been to Jay's half dozen times, not a single good thing can I say about them.

Where is Tradewinds?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *fishn4real (12/10/2009)*Been to Jay's half dozen times, not a single good thing can I say about them.
> 
> Where is Tradewinds?


On Hwy 98 in Gulf Breeze. He's a good guy and will treat you right. If he does not have it, he can get it fairly quickly.

*Trade Winds Pawn* & *Gun*<DIV style="WIDTH: 21em; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><CITE>maps.google.com</CITE>

6243 Gulf Breeze Parkway
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563-9016
(850) 939-3303
</DIV>


----------



## Skippy

> *fishn4real (12/10/2009)*Been to Jay's half dozen times, not a single good thing can I say about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Tradewinds?




Mitch, it is right opposite Campers World, the big RV dealer on the left in Midway, just past the Zoo, has a Yellow sign that reads New AK47's and Glock mags.



Skippy


----------



## biggamefishr

I've never had a good experience with jays in pensacola they've been just down right rude. The folks at the one in crestview have always been nice people, but i'll agree they're way over priced. I'll 2nd Miles at Tradewinds, he's always given me the best price and great service.


----------



## Getsome

I will never do business with Jay's, the suck. I like dealing with Mike's in Jay, nice people and decent prices.


----------



## Coolmaker

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblPostSignature>Rude is right! I went into Jay's in Pensacola looking to buy a Mini-14. My debit card was ready. I was treated as if they thought I was going to rob the place. My questions were responded with short, don't bother me type answers. I noticed it immediately. I came so close to telling the sales guy that his customer service sucked. I will never go in there again.

If you want to meet nice folks, go to Bass and Buck or Mike's.


----------



## TURTLE

*I had just bought my wife a Judge a while back and Miles did'nt have any 45LC in stock and I really wanted to shoot so I went to Jimmy's in Ft Walton and had a pretty good experience there.They were nice and very knowledgeable.I don't think there have the best prices around but they are not a rip off and have everything.*


----------



## outcast

We have a very good staff and we are willing to help in any way. We now buy, sell and trade used guns as well. we would appreciate a chance to serve your needs. Thanks.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman

If I had to go to Jay's for a gun...well, I would just do without or buy one off the streets! Their pricing is terribly high- they are waaay to proud of what they are selling - even at the gun shows, it really is a joke! 

I was sent there a few years back in reference to getting a gun re-blued or maybe powder coated(my preference)...I explained to them that I was clueless how to do it myself, was sure I could learn...but didn't have the time nor did I want to ruin a $800 gun...well, the simpleton in there explained to me how expensive it was to have done and jokingly said I would be better off buying a new gun just about...then tried to sell me a complete gun blueing kit :doh What a jack [email protected]@ - I have not nor will I ever go there again.

Simply put - THEY SUCK!


----------



## Outside9

> *7mmbrowningman (12/10/2009)*If I had to go to Jay's for a gun...well, I would just do without or buy one off the streets! Their pricing is terribly high- they are waaay to proud of what they are selling - even at the gun shows, it really is a joke!
> 
> I was sent there a few years back in reference to getting a gun re-blued or maybe powder coated(my preference)...I explained to them that I was clueless how to do it myself, was sure I could learn...but didn't have the time nor did I want to ruin a $800 gun...well, the simpleton in there explained to me how expensive it was to have done and jokingly said I would be better off buying a new gun just about...then tried to sell me a complete gun blueing kit :doh What a jack [email protected]@ - I have not nor will I ever go there again.
> 
> Simply put - THEY SUCK!




I agree....:toast


----------



## gigihurt

800 views equal a possible 800 lost customers.


----------



## Skippy

> *gigihurt (12/11/2009)*800 views equal a possible 800 lost customers.




They lost me at "hello"



Cause there wasn't one, tried both stores, equally bad customer service, never been back.



Always liked Miles at Tradewinds, always courteous and willing to chat about firearms and laws, and if he didn't have what I wanted, it was there in a couple of days, probably purchased 10-12 firearms just from him.



Skippy


----------



## Big Red

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Never been to the one in Crestview, but heard their ads on local radio so thought I'd drop in. Told the twit salesman I was looking to replace my python I stupidly sold when I stopped shooting NRA Pistol. It only took about 1.5 minutes to see that I knew more about igloos and/or how to sell sand to a Bedouin, than he knew about guns or how to sell successfully them. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I will never go back, nuff said..


----------



## drifterfisher

went to jays in cview a few years ago for some 22lrs,did buy some just cause ive never bought expensive caritdeges before endedup paying right at 18 bucks for 100 cci green tags never again will i buy from them,damn things are slow you'd figure at that price they'd be real powerful


----------



## Frank

Have you ever been to Jimmyz on the south end of Eglin Parkway? That's where I do most of my buying! They are a really knowledgeable bunch, and their prices are fair too.


----------



## Splittine

I guess Ill post my experience.

I went into Jays in Crestview with cash in my pocket. Wanted a Browning 10ga in camo. I walk in and after a few min. they ask me if I need anything, I said I want to see you if have a Browing 10ga. They say no, So can you get me a price and order one. They tell me between $500-$1000 for the gun depends on which one I want and wlaks offs. Well I look around for a min and they come back and I ask them if they can order one for me in camo and I would pay now for it. The girls says she cant help me the guys are in the back shooting guns. After about 10 more min of looking around one of the guys come out and I go through my spill with him, I ask again can you order me a Browning 10ga, he says no they are not ordering anymore special order guns. I told him I would pay the full amount or a deposit in it, he tells me he cant help me.

Moral of the story they lost a $1000 gun sale, Panhandle Shooting Sports opened up down the road a few months later, I have bought 12 guns from them in the last 2.5 years. Panhandle gets my money and Jays dont, plus Jays is higher than Giraffe Ass.


----------



## fire34

Yea went there myself about 2 years ago and had some gunsmith work done on a 16 well lets say when they told me the price i was ok with it because it had some family running through it but when it was time to pick it up it looked just like it did when i dropped it off they suck. Its still there too........


----------



## dragonz68

I was just at the Jays in Crestview today& they have the Taurus TCP for $399 plus tax. Just thought I'ld pass it along.


----------



## dragonz68

Incidentally, you guys that go to Tradewinds, does he have any .45LC. That's why I was at Jays today. They didn't have any but $50 Corbon & I just can't see spending that much on ammo! I don't want hollow points, just plinking ammo. I can't seem to find it anywhere arounds.:banghead


----------



## gigihurt

Well it seems that his price is based on community size. Small town high price bigger town extremely high price. $352 is retail on this gun per taurus. Crestview TCP 399.00, Pensacola TCP 499.99 Hardhats may be required due to falling prices.


----------



## BSTNBADGUYS

I went in that place with a friend, you know to "check out the new toy store" Oh my [email protected]*I&% GOD. What a bunch of idiots, they have the personality of a doormat. They walked around with there guns strapped on like theirsh$tdidn't stink....I saw some worn out ar 15 mags with $25.00 freakin dollars on them!!! WTF??????


----------



## gigihurt

Ditto man Ditto


----------



## chasin-tail

How do they stay in business? Their prices are retail plus on everything.!! Even if they were competitive , their service is not the best in town!! I dont see how they do it in todays market??


----------



## archer-1

Jay is not dependant on walk in/retail sales. They have enough contract business that they would do well anyway! The prices that you see marked are not set in stone. I have a couple of firearms that came from there and nobody else could match the price at that time! But I do still understand the frustration!


----------



## sealark

Damn, I drive by the little Jays store over here in Pensacola off Garden about twice a week. I WAS thinking about going in but after these remarks he lost my business before even going into the place. :boo


----------



## Linkovich

> *BSTNBADGUYS (12/13/2009)*I went in that place with a friend, you know to "check out the new toy store" Oh my [email protected]*I&% GOD. What a bunch of idiots, they have the personality of a doormat. They walked around with there guns strapped on like theirsh$tdidn't stink....I saw some worn out ar 15 mags with $25.00 freakin dollars on them!!! WTF??????


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *archer-1 (12/15/2009)*Jay is not dependant on walk in/retail sales. They have enough contract business that they would do well anyway! The prices that you see marked are not set in stone. I have a couple of firearms that came from there and nobody else could match the price at that time! But I do still understand the frustration!


They are higher than a hill of beans there. But you are right. I talked them down on a gun one time. It was actually at one of the gun shows. I simply told Jay that one other dealer across the way had the same gun that they would sell me for $x.xx. I said, can you beat that by $20. If so, you have a deal. He agreed and I made the purchase. It was a good deal. But that was the only deal I ever got there and it was 4 years ago:doh. Ever since then, I have tried to talk him down to even with spitting distance for what I could get it for elsewhere and he does not move hardly at all on the price.

I was at the last gun show looking for a cheap Mosin Nagant with a Hex reciever. These guns sell all day long in the $100 - $120 range that are arsenally refinished to excellent condition. He had one that was marked $199.00:doh. So I simply ask if he knows that these are selling for $100 all over town. And if he would come down to $120, he had a deal. I could get one shipped and transfered for $120 all day long on the internet as well. He said, the lowest he would go was $160.00. :banghead

He must have other business other than his retail, because his retail prices are high as a kite. Jays is all about name recognition though. They have the biggest table at the local gun shows and I always see people sitting down at their table signing the paperwork for a purchase. Poor people. I have never found a gun on Jay's table at a show that I could not find at one of the other tables for much less.


----------



## Big B

I think people have a misconception about jays. I have purchased 3 firearms from them. I price matched other places and then went back to the place I purchased my first firearm from. I talked them a little lower than what I could have bought elsewhere for. When I had problems with one of my guns ( more than a year after purchase ) they were more than happy to take a look at it and fix it. No questions. I think they set there prices higher waiting for people to jew them down. As far as the service, When I went looking for holsters they had no problems tell me " We can order it for you but if you dont want to wait go up the road to such and such they might have one in stock " These people have been nothing less than professional with me. Maybe I just got lucky. Maybe not


----------



## 10PT

Scotts in Jay best prices around


----------



## gigihurt

> *Bluejay (12/9/2009)*do not understand your problem... why not just go to where your friend purchased it and buy one...
> 
> 
> 
> if they do not have any, i understand why you did not get a price match...






Went to the box store today and bought the gun for 279.00 plus tax.

Saved so much money Ill just take a couple days off from work, Thank you JAYs. Thanks to all the viewers and posters on this forum, Please stay informed. It was not my business to bash a local retailer just to inform my forum brothers sisters of local happenings. By the way the service from an extremely knowledgeable FEMALE sales associate at A#@$%&*Y was excellent. Best regards to her.


----------



## gigihurt

Maybe I just got lucky. Maybe not





Probably just luck.


----------



## Funman

Trade winds is a good place to buy a gun, miles (sorry if i mispelled his name) is a really nice guy and will work with you if he can on prices. I made a mistake of going to Bass pro shop this last weekend and let me tell you this you wont believe it

I go in and ask to look at a thompson center bolt action, the guy behind the counter hands me the gun. As im looking at it i asked him if he could take the trigger lock off so i could try the trigger. He said no i value my life...........i said what? No he said, you could put a round in thier, i value my life. I asked him to speak to the manager and this young man said I am the manager. So i said YOUR the manager, well can you get me someone that is in charge of you (i should have just asked for the store manager) He gets mad and says im not taking that trigger lock off and as a matter of fact give me that gun your making me uncomfortable. I looked at my wife and daughter and said can you believe this. At this point i was really calm but shocked. I hand him the rifle and he puts it up turns around and tells me when hes behind the counter he is in charge. This idiot then slams his price scanner down on the counter and says you needto leave the store. Me the wife and daughter go down stairs in amazement,to find the store manager. I explain to the store manager (still being calm and professional) what happened. He appologized for the incident and wrote down my telephone number and offered a gift certificate. I declined the offer and thanked him for listening. He told me it was store policy to keep the trigger locks on EVEN IF YOU ARE BUYING THE GUN. Anyway i never got a call from the manager and i will never do buisness in a Bass pro shop again. Heres my thing, if you run the buisness of selling guns, let the customer see what kind of trigger he is buying. If you sell anything and you have no people skills , dont put them behind the counter. Im not a saint by no means but i believe in common sense and respect of others, and i didnt see any of that in Bass pro shop. thanks for reading


----------



## 16BAMA

I've purchased 2 guns from Bass Pro in Spanish Fortand been with a friend whose purchased 2 guns. I checked the trigger on the XD I bought and my friend checked the trigger on both of his guns without any issues. We dealt with the same guy both times, but I can't remember his name. He's an ex military sniper and knows its important for most people to test the guns before they buy. Sorry you had such a hard time. 

I sold guns for years and its all about common sense and treating people the way they should be treated when they are spending their hard earned money. The gentleman at Bass Pro earned my hard earned money by doing the same.


----------



## Tackle Box

*Stay away from these crooks!*

I signed up just to post on this topic. 

First of all.. If your looking to buy a firearm Trade Winds is the place to go. Ive been buying from him for years and have NEVER got a bad deal. Miles is the real deal. When you go there you will know why there is almost always a line to the door. I cant say enough for miles, he is truly among a dieing breed of honest people.

Second.. lol, If you go to Jays the only time you will see them smile will be in the reflection of the glass door on your way out because they just took you for a ride. 

They are the most condescending A holes Ive ever met. They say they price match but who the heck wants to beg not to get ripped off and have them talk to you like you are an idiot. 

And yes they have a price hike of about $175-$200 on most guns. 

Don't even think about taking your firearm in to sell. If your lucky they may give you enough gas money to get back home.

If your the owner of Jays and your reading this then bell's must be going off in your head to terminate the whole lineup of scumbags you have in your employ in Pensacola. If you dont care then enjoy losing money in the future.

And yes Ive tried multiple times to go back into Jays thinking maybe they were just having a bad day. lol, yeah right.:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## SAWMAN

*Well........*

This thread has been going on since 12/09 and I haven't posted in it yet. Musta missed it.

Firstly,watch out for the Spanish Fort Bass Pro gun guys. A couple of them went over from Acadamy in P'cola just as soon as they opened. They didn't know ther azz from a hole in the ground at Acadamy,they still don't at BPS. AND... I WILL NOT BUY A GUN UNLESS I TRY THE TRIGGER. BPS just can't seem to make it happen, so F'em.

Jay's on Garden St in P'cola. Mostly what Tackle Box said. Only I wouldn't have been sooooooo nice. Work on that TB. They have been that way since the day they opened the door. Phil the "gunsmith" put a brake on for me. It was on a less than 16" bbl. This was to extend the bbl for legalities. Silver soldered supposedly. Came unscrewed in 15 shots, first day at the range.

I have not been in the store for over two years. Reason ---> the sales people are condesending,rude,know it alls,and I witnessed them actually make fun of, and laugh at, a lady that wanted to buy a gun for her husbands birthday. They basically called her stupid and told her that she had better send her husband in so he would get what he "should" have.

Jay's P'cola AND C'view are over priced. MSRP and above,IMO. Same when he shows up at the gun shows. I will not even take a look at his tables.

In 2004 Jay's C'view and later on when the P'cola store opened,tried to tell me they were a GLOCK authorized LEO/Military dealer. They ARE NOT. Only Jimmy's. I almost bought a gun from the P'cola store 'til I called Glock and asked them. They told me neither Jay's was an authorized dealer. Jay's was gonna charge me $35 more for the Glock than Glock told me that Jimmy's would charge me. I made a formal complaint to Glock but never heard back. My guess is because Jay's sells so many Glocks.

I will not do buisness with either Jay's. I will not buy anything from his tables at a gun show. The only person that I halfway like is his sister that works in the C'view store. At least she will speak to me when I see her at the shows. The rest of the whole Jay's crowd can  

And yes.....that's how I really feel. ---SAWMAN


----------



## bigfun

Lots of hate on this thread. I do agree that their prices are higher than most. However everytime I have brought them a competitors price they have been able to match it. Also they give 10% discounts on all accessories when I buy guns from them and now they give a free range pass to their baker and panama city stores. They have never been rude or condiseding when I have been in there. I do buy from other dealers in pensacola as well and the attitude problems that people say they get at jays I see at all of the local shops, even at tradewinds, jimmies, mikes, and so on. I have even heard someone at one of the other stores tell a person that they were to stupid to own a gun and they needed to leave. I heard that with myown ears not hear say. If you go into their store and you know someone has a better price ask for the manager. He will match or beat any local price. He has done it for me on more than one occassion.


----------



## Tackle Box

I don't mean to be harsh but I’ve left there with a bad feeling every time. The arrogance they display to the customers is sickening.

I went in once asking about getting the forearm replaced on my AR. I was the only customer in the store.

It requires a special tool to remove the front sights.
I could probably do it myself but I didn't want to scratch it up getting the pin out, plus I didn't see the since in buying the removal tools just for a one time removal.

He explains that they were 6 months back logged on custom work, no biggie.

The guy could barely stay attentive while he talked to me. He turned and walked away as soon as he could and posted up by the counter.

I didn't mind waiting for the work to be done so I called him back over to try to continue my conversation with him. He was reluctant to come over and finish trying to HELP ME.

I'm like, sure I can wait let’s do it. He says, why don't you just go online and order the parts and do it yourself!

I turned and walked away...

And on top of that who the heck is dumb enough to buy a used (well used) Glock for $525? That’s indicative to the prices they have on their firearms. They might as well put $10000000 price tags on everything and leave it up to the customer to argue the price down.


----------



## Tackle Box

All I'm saying is if you want an honest deal right from the start without having to haggle, go elsewhere. 

Its not hate. Its just the truth.

On a positive note Ive been to Jimmys also and they were very helpful and the prices were right on target (pun intended).


----------



## DLo

I haven't bought any guns from them yet, but I have had good experience with the staff at Outcast, very helpful, knowlegable and friendly. Plus Tommy and his staff have been pretty good to the PFF crowd and hunters/fishermen in this community, if your shopping for a firearm or shooting/hunting supplies then at least give those guys a chance to earn you business, I will.


----------



## jpwalnuthill

*Jay's*

Thanks for your posts on Jay's. Saved me a long trip. Have been wanting to check them out but if service is worst than Mike's, no thanks :thumbdown:


----------



## saku39

Jay himself is a good guy, his cronies however, are pompous know-it alls (aside from a few of the older guys who arent bad, but still make you feel insignificant while in store)


----------



## tonyd

vote with your wallet!!! tradewinds is a good store ,and miles is fair just dont be in a hurry


----------



## redfishguy83

Like many folks have said TRADEWINDS! Miles will always treat you right and help find it if he dont have it! Give Patriot Arms off Hughes St in FWB Nic is a great guy, he does FFL tranfers cheaper than anyone else around!:thumbup:


----------



## archer-1

saku39 said:


> Jay himself is a good guy, his cronies however, are pompous know-it alls (aside from a few of the older guys who arent bad, but still make you feel insignificant while in store)


X2, Jay is a really good guy! He has always been fair with me. 
Now dont expect him to kiss your a$$ because I really dont think he needs the off the street sales that much....


----------



## hogdogs

I look up the item I want on Bud's site. Then I call my local shops, inform them of the fact I have a Bud's price and let them bid on my business.

First time I tried this with the c-view Jay's, they got close. Less than the transfer fee to buy from Bud's.... I bought it.

The next time they didn't get so close on a Mossberg 930 but Po' Boys in Defuniak did... Usually I found better service and prices at Jay's.

Brent


----------



## OB One

I went in to the Pcla Jay's store looking for a sight for my Blackpowder rifle. They were standing around just looking at me. I was the only customer in the store. I had to ask if any of them worked there they said yeah, they all did. I said well can one of you guys help me. They just stood there as if they were doing me a favor just to talk to me. Didn't even leave their positions. They said they didn't handle blackpowder stuff. That I was a fool to play with them as they were dangerous. I was treated like I was s--t. No more for me. I wont even look at the stuff they have on their tables at the gun shows. What a bunch of arrogant aholes.


----------



## bigfun

I tried out tradewinds. A huge waste of time and gas. I went there on the recommendation of the forum and I must say was disapointed. The guy in the the store seemed like he was bothered to try and help me. Wouldnt get up to show me anything just sat there. I was ready to buy an AK47 but he blew that chance. I wasn't impressed with his prices either. He is about the same as everyone else in town. The only thing I can figure is all the people that love this place must be family members or their buddies. This place sucked. Will not be going back and will not recommend anyone to go there.


----------



## GruperTruper

I'm flabbergasted by the bad reviews. I've been to all 4 of Jay's Guns stores and have beeb treated with nothing but respect. But maybe that's because I didn't whine and complain about the prices... if it was more than I was willing to pay I bought it elswhere. I have bought several firearms from them and I've been satisfied with the deal. One of which, a new gun from a major manufacturer, didn't work properly. Jay's gunsmith tuned it up and it hasn't failed me since. Sounds to me like you guys have never been in business for yourselves. You have to make a profit or close the doors. I've also gotten good service at tradewinds and mikes, but I'll use the gunsmith at Jay's from now on. I just don't get the hate fellas, no one is twisting your arm to buy it.


----------



## GruperTruper

Oh, as an addendum to the above post. I only registered to make this post. Seems to me like this should have been named the "Jay's Bashing" forum. From my experience it's unfair and unwarranted.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Hey Wait !!*

I personally don't give a crappola weather your on a regular kissing basis with them boys or not. Why is it that If I state my opinion I am "bashing". I posted the truth. I would much appreciate it if my fellow gun owners would do the same for me. I do not believe that I have EVER told anybody not to do buisness with your good friends at Jay's. I do not,I will not. Hopefully that will be ok with the people that do. Jeeeeeeeze !!! :thumbdown:

AND YOU.......have a great day. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## OB One

Grouper trooper; Read my post above. I never got a chance to compare prices I had to ask the jerks if anyone worked there as no one was even moving towards a customer who just walked in. Read the rest of the posts and you will see they are just plain rude.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

I hate jays guns there over priced rude people that work there . You would think if your coming in there to buy something they would try and help you out but its like you have to seek them out and find them even when there not busy . I have had a pistol worked on there and bought a holster there both times they were rude as hell and over priced . I dont mind spending a little more for local business's if there polite and try and help the customer . I cant say that i will never buy anything there because sometimes they have what you need when no one else does How ever i would rather drive a hour away then go to jays . I would rather wait a week for it to come in the mail i wouldn't recommend jays guns to any one . This is one local business that we could do with out ,correction this is one business we need around here how ever the owner should be changed and the staff should be replaced . The crestview store i don't have any idea about the one in pcola but will say if it is any thing like the one in crestview i won't be going there ether !


----------



## bigfun

I get that some people don't like the place. Thats all well and good. But did anyone at the time ask to speak to the store manager and address the issue they were haveing right there. I find it hard to believe that on some of these posts that when people went to other stores and had issues they went to a manageer but noone went to the manager at Jays. I know the guy and if there is a problem he will deal with it imediatly. Just ask for him. Plus he price matches if you find a better price. The personal attacks on here are just childish. I am in that store a couple times a week. I do also buy from other dealers in pensacola. The attitude problems that people talk about on here I just don't see when I am there. My friends and my family members shop there and have always been treated right. But I deal with the manager and the gunsmith so I guess they are different. Like I said yes they are friends, I have dealt with them since they opened in pensacola. And most times when I am in there the place is packed. Maybe some people have an attitude or elitest attitude themselves and expect the world to kiss their butt when they go into a store. If they are that way then yeah I can see them saying that there are attitude problems. Treat people the way you want to be treated, be polite and nice and it goes alot further. Just because they are sales people doesn't give anyone the right to think they are better and have an attitude problem. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## GruperTruper

*Sawman's Jay's Guns rant.*

Well then. Aren't we in a tizzy Sawman. I was just expressing my opinion as well. Hey I don't really have a dog in this fight, but I felt bad for the guys at Jay's Guns after reading all of these negative posts and decided, since its a rainy day and I can't fish I might as well add in my two cents worth. After all its a free country right?
Again I reiterate, they have always treated me with respect and I have never seen any of the guys behind the counter treat anyone with less than a professional attitude. That being said I'm not in there every day. But the vitriol in your reply goes a long way towards proving my point. This is just the Jay's Guns Bashing section of the forum. Any other opinions need not apply. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to see that perhaps a little professional jealousy is in play here... Which local dealer are you employed by Sawman?
And by the way I am having a GREAT DAY!


----------



## tonyd

like i said befor vote with your wallet


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Oops, sounds like we are heading to another slander case. There is a new one with ported barrell and takes 31/2 in shells. If that happens to me i try another place. Sometimes acad is cheaper and sometimes mikes is cheaper and other times only one place has it. If i want it bad anough i have been known to pay a litttle.extra if u price match have to have ad or as i do print off computer. Me personally i dont believe in guns, thats why my tatoo says, got sig?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

No one has ever been rude to me, they were going to buy all my guns to help me out when i was in a bind


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

sometimes i think other gun stores start this crap, then they say come to me im good. some of the places some of u say are so wonderful is the places i had trouble with, but ill still use them, everybody has a bad day. you all sound like the marine scout guy posting now, makes me wonder what was the real story on some posts, no all just some. save the hate for politics. just like animals, when one is hurt rest of pack jumps on. like the deal with shooting range, slander can be taken to court, even if u are right.when they had the logging rant the owner was going to sue everyone said i didnt mean it, please dont sue me.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

seems like the instructions on joining this forum says dont slanderany indivual or buisness as to causeharm to person or buisness


----------



## Skippy

Gotta love the newly signed up trolls from Jays that are defending him and trashing tradewinds, so obvious and pathetic.

Skippy


----------



## FrankwT

GruperTruper said:


> Well then. Aren't we in a tizzy Sawman. I was just expressing my opinion as well. Hey I don't really have a dog in this fight, but I felt bad for the guys at Jay's Guns after reading all of these negative posts and decided, since its a rainy day and I can't fish I might as well add in my two cents worth. After all its a free country right?
> Again I reiterate, they have always treated me with respect and I have never seen any of the guys behind the counter treat anyone with less than a professional attitude. That being said I'm not in there every day. But the vitriol in your reply goes a long way towards proving my point. This is just the Jay's Guns Bashing section of the forum. Any other opinions need not apply. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to see that perhaps a little professional jealousy is in play here... Which local dealer are you employed by Sawman?
> And by the way I am having a GREAT DAY!


Sounds like a newly signed up Jay's person coming to the rescue...rude and condescending employees run business off, I will never do business with Jay's as I shop around and know the prices are better elsewhere and can do without their attitude!


----------



## luvmyglock

You are so full of shit. I have never seen Jay's sell that gun for 499


----------



## Daxman

I have bought all my guns from Sports Acadamy. They have a great selection and there guns are really reasonable. Ammo is another story, a little high for me, so i go other places.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

I feel so dumb now hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa its like strip clubs and bars, why do u go in, and then raise hell that no one else can go in.. I dont even own a gun, never been in any gun store, just bored sitting here doing time.you all have a good day and try to get a life. How about casey killing her daughter, no one else should be allowed to have kids. I SPENT 6000,00 ON GUNS AT ACAD ONE YR. THEY DO HAVE CHEAP 223 IF U DONT WANT TO HIT A DIME.


----------



## FrankwT

Now if anyone has signed up people to post here or call their friends to post it is the jay's rude people..you know this is a fact with all the newbie posters that are only here.

Nothing ever at Tradewind's but great help and assistance, prices were always less than Jays. Jimmy's people are good but their prices are too high like jays.

You know if you bought a gun at jays you spent too much money, of course they are going to be nice to you....if they want to buy your guns you got taken because they will steal them from you. Sucker born every minute to do business w them.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

you are full of shit.they havent called anybody. not everybody has bad times. i imange they will be calling people next wk, like levin law firm. people are still stupid anough to slander people in a manner where lawyer caN JUST WRITE IT DOWN, NOT EVEN HEARSAY. I DONT IMANGE THEY EVEN KNOW ABOUT IT. IVE ONLY BEEN IN THERE 3 TIMES, JUST STATED MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. IF THEY WANT TO THEY COULD OWN EVERTHING SOME OF U OWN NEXT WK, EVEN IF ITS TRUE. CALL A LAWYER, ITS AGAINST LAW TO SLANDER SOMEONE, AS TO CAUSE A LARGE BUISNESS LOSS.. HE MUST NOT BE TO STUPIS HAS AT LEAST 3 STORS, I DONT KNOW ANY OF THERE NAMES, THEY DONT KNOW MINE. I PAID A FAIR PRICE IF IT WAS HIGH I JUST WALK OUT.SOME PEOPLE JUST SHOUL;DNT BE ALLOWED TO BREED


----------



## PompChaser315

Dang Skiff read or write much?? Your posts make me want to send you back to the second grade... Am def with you about people not being allowed to reproduce..:thumbup:

On a side note, Nick at Patriot Arms gets first dibs on my business. Jimmys a close second, but I dont know now because they dont do the Glock discount anymore..

Will never step foot in Jays again and dont even bother looking at their tables at shows. They can have their bad attitudes and piss poor customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT

20simmons sea skiff said:


> you are full of shit.they havent called anybody. not everybody has bad times. i imange they will be calling people next wk, like levin law firm. people are still stupid anough to slander people in a manner where lawyer caN JUST WRITE IT DOWN, NOT EVEN HEARSAY. I DONT IMANGE THEY EVEN KNOW ABOUT IT. IVE ONLY BEEN IN THERE 3 TIMES, JUST STATED MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. IF THEY WANT TO THEY COULD OWN EVERTHING SOME OF U OWN NEXT WK, EVEN IF ITS TRUE. CALL A LAWYER, ITS AGAINST LAW TO SLANDER SOMEONE, AS TO CAUSE A LARGE BUISNESS LOSS.. HE MUST NOT BE TO STUPIS HAS AT LEAST 3 STORS, I DONT KNOW ANY OF THERE NAMES, THEY DONT KNOW MINE. I PAID A FAIR PRICE IF IT WAS HIGH I JUST WALK OUT.SOME PEOPLE JUST SHOUL;DNT BE ALLOWED TO BREED



wow such anger and your insinuations are much worse than anyone here said their personal experience was at Jays(can't be slander if it was their experience)...sounds like a 12 year old hacked his dads account or the owner of jays is here...lol oh and remember, spell check is your friend, all the caps and misspelled words indicate an anger management issue.


----------



## Joker31

I don't buy as many guns as I used to, but I refuse to buy anything from Jay's. I'd be ashamed to charge what they do......I will consistently re-route anyone thinking of buying from them. 

Best Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## Trophy05

20simmons sea skiff said:


> you are full of shit.they havent called anybody. not everybody has bad times. i imange they will be calling people next wk, like levin law firm. people are still stupid anough to slander people in a manner where lawyer caN JUST WRITE IT DOWN, NOT EVEN HEARSAY. I DONT IMANGE THEY EVEN KNOW ABOUT IT. IVE ONLY BEEN IN THERE 3 TIMES, JUST STATED MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. IF THEY WANT TO THEY COULD OWN EVERTHING SOME OF U OWN NEXT WK, EVEN IF ITS TRUE. CALL A LAWYER, ITS AGAINST LAW TO SLANDER SOMEONE, AS TO CAUSE A LARGE BUISNESS LOSS.. HE MUST NOT BE TO STUPIS HAS AT LEAST 3 STORS, I DONT KNOW ANY OF THERE NAMES, THEY DONT KNOW MINE. I PAID A FAIR PRICE IF IT WAS HIGH I JUST WALK OUT.SOME PEOPLE JUST SHOUL;DNT BE ALLOWED TO BREED


I agree if the price is high walk out. Nobody is forcing you to shop there. However you need to look up the definition of slander in Florida...


----------



## FenderBender

The word you are looking for is libel, or defamation.... not slander. Regardless, I don't think that's the case here.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Lible and slander are different, its hard to prove in court, forums are not libel, just people that wrote it.it has to be put out to more than one person.you may be all right, but if someone has a lot of money, truth may not matter. It does say if u are being sued for it for sure get a lawyer. Sorry about anger button, im on disability for stroke,and extreme back pain. I have a 4 yr colledge degree which is a waste of money. When i worked i had a secertary. ,also have memory loss from stroke,and am out of meds for temper, from pain. I usually walk away, or like my other friends only read weather. I do make over 50,000 not working and got ssd in 2 months also take 14 pills a day for heart and blood pressure.you do win a dollar, very few people can make me mad, i just have this little problem when it happens. Leave it to you guys headed out in few min for gulf, rest tomorrow fish next day, come home hurt 3 more days then go again. In 3 weeks ill get my meds and chance back to a person. Anyone need to buy some guns, im selling everything and making me a sign, please help pay for gas for boat and harley


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Go to hull truth forum some strippers got strip searced illegally, lawyer got about a 250,000 boat, dancers got 6000 ea. He has a picture of the new boat


----------



## archer-1

FrankwT said:


> Now if anyone has signed up people to post here or call their friends to post it is the jay's rude people..you know this is a fact with all the newbie posters that are only here.
> 
> Nothing ever at Tradewind's but great help and assistance, prices were always less than Jays. Jimmy's people are good but their prices are too high like jays.
> 
> You know if you bought a gun at jays you spent too much money, of course they are going to be nice to you....if they want to buy your guns you got taken because they will steal them from you. Sucker born every minute to do business w them.


WOW, they must have bent you over good to be that butthurt about it! Just because someone does business where you think they should'nt dosent mean they are a "Sucker", but it sounds like you must have been! 
Just do your homework before you go, be informed and you got nothing to worry about or be bitter over.....They ain't gonna make you buy it.....


----------



## FrankwT

no but from jays buddies posting here, that is the only reason for their anger, or they are one of the rude people, I know better and also know my prices, that is why I know they are sky high...OH but we will match prices...Oh yeah after they get caught. No I will do business where people are fair and honest first, not second and third


----------



## reelsmooth19

dam there r still people posting on this.. nice!


----------



## Joker31

Frank, 

I agree whole heartedly! Treating customers fairly and honestly shouldn't be a second or third option when you can't "pull one over on them". I expect to pay a bit more considering where I go and what overhead costs etc.. Some businesses go beyond what would be considered the high end of normal pricing and prey on the un-informed. It's unfortunate. 

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## GruperTruper

*I Like Jay's Guns, so sue me.*

Again I'll reiterate, seeing as I'm a new troll and all. I like Jay's guns. They were friendly, knowlegable and professional when I went to their shops and at the gun shows. In fact I bought another gun from them this weekend at the Milton show and I will continue to do buisness with them in the future. That's called voting with my dollar right? So sue me.
I'll also do buisness with Tradewinds, Jimmy's, Mike's, and whomever else I want to. What I wont do is trash someone else's buisness hiding behind a fake internet name. (you know,like GruperTruper) If I have an issue I'll direct it to the buisness in question, in person, in a reasonable manner. And if what I want is priced over what I'm willing to pay...*I won't buy it there.* It's pretty simple. So simple a troll could understand it. 
It's funny, on other forums the trolls are the people who rudely trash others... I guess here on this forum trolls are the people who aren't rude, obnoxious, and otherwise distasteful. Or maybe just those of us who don't share your opinion. Regardless I stand by my opinion: I like Jay's Guns.


----------



## archer-1

so what's the difference in what you call "Jays buddies" saying they don't have a problem shopping there and you saying you will not? All an opinion isn't it....but wait.....it disagrees with yours so they don't have a right to express one huh!!!!


----------



## archer-1

Everything for sale has a value....it usually falls somewhere between what the seller wants to get for it and what the buyer wants to give for it !


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

:starwars::whistling::whip::hammer2:


----------



## Sailing_Faith

As a result of this thread I went into USA performance today.

They are right next door to Mikes. I walked in, had both guys who work there helping me. Good guys, happy to take whatever time to show me whatever I asked about.

I will go back, probably next week and pick up the LCP I was considering.

Can recommend then as an alternative to Jays... :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT

Please pass the popcorn....


----------



## Joker31

Sailing Faith, 

I think most of the dealers in town are pretty reasonable......I have a couple favorites that I look for excuses to go see just because they're nice, reasonable business people and I want to support them. 

Every rule has it's exception though.........

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## chevelle427

i remember when PF9's came out everybody had them for around $289 jay had them for $539, this was the last time i looked at there stuff.:no:

wonder if they ever ck out the gun sights to see just what some think . 

it has to come around sometime to bight them in the azz:whistling:


:table::band::table:


----------



## Gravity3694

I've bought about five guns from Jay's. Their prices are about MSRP prices. I usually do heavy research before I buy a gun and will only buy from Jay's if the price equals out to a gun bought online, shipped and out an FFL's door.

I have no problem walking out the door if the price isn't right and neither do they if I don't buy. If I don't like the price I go elsewhere, it's their business their rules.


----------



## scubapro

I've done business with most of the gun shops in the Pensacola area -- Jay's, Tradewinds, Uber's, Mike's, Baywatch, USA, Academy, etc. At no time was I forced to buy anything that I didn't want -- nor at a price I wasn't willing to pay. The value of anything is what someone else is willing to pay. If a price is too high for your tastes, go somewhere else.

Try to get to know the people who are decision makers in each store -- Jay, Miles, Naomi, Tim, etc. Each of these people have treated me fairly in their stores. At Academy, you will get the hired help for the day and no-haggle set prices -- however, I have picked up good deals occassionally on sale items.

It is amazing to me how some members here take things personal regarding the pricing of a firearm. If you can find it lower somewhere else -- go buy it. Don't get upset if a seller will not match someone else's price. Their costs may be more than others, they might have a higher overhead, etc.

Some of you who run a charter business -- would you automatically match a quoted price for a day trip if a prosepctive customer told you that they could get a charter with someone else for much cheaper? Maybe you would -- maybe you wouldn't. But, I don't think you'd want the customer to take it personal if you didn't match the price.

All of the gun shops are in the business to make a profit -- Jay's included. I expect that if someone goes in there to get a price match on an item, it is a situation where Jay's has it in stock and the place with the lower price currently doesn't have it. Then, the person gets offended when Jay's won't automatically match the price of the sold out retailer...

I've had some of the same feelings and run-ins concerning the hired help at a few of the stores -- but getting to the right person is important. Some places it is easier than others. Jay has several locations and can't be everywhere at once. Miles is a one-man operation and gets extremely busy -- but he will call you back and take care of you. Tim is a one-man shop and frequently has to be away from his shop -- but he will call you back and take care of your needs. Naomi has always been fair to me when I have made purchases there.

I'm sure that I will make future buying decisions at all of these stores in the future. When I choose to buy -- it will be at a price that I am willing to pay, and no one will be holding a gun to my head and taking my money... It's just business.


----------



## archer-1

^^^well stated^^^


----------



## chevelle427

if one does not shop around then shame on you for paying too much either for a gun or a car part, or anything.

when working on a car ill buy from all parts houses as all have different prices on different parts needed.

but if one parts supplier always has higher prices i don't bother to ck with them after awhile, too many others out there that sell the same stuff for less.


----------



## Bow_Hawk

I will not do business with Jay's Guns in Pensacola until their customer service AND prices improve. EVERY time I go into Jay's the employees are arrogant, condescending and unwilling to help. The simplest of questions is met with contempt and impatience. I always leave there in a worse mood than when I arrived. 
And their prices are excessively marked up. I priced a .22 rifle 6 months ago and they were nearly DOUBLE what I researched on the internet. When I mentioned this fact to them (and that I was looking to purchase 3 of them) they didn't offer to price match only to come down $20! The twit with the gap in his teeth informed me of their FFL fee, which was $45, and added, "And that's for EACH gun." 
I don't know who own Jay's in Pensacola, but he needs to get new employees or teach these guys customer service and take a business class.

There's an old saying in business: "If we don't take care of the customer, somebody else will."

Somebody else is taking care of Jay's business, I can guarantee it.


----------



## PompChaser315

This thread will never die...


----------



## MGlover54

You know what, I really hate Tom Thumb!!!

Who do they think they are getting away with charging $0.85 for a bladder buster refill? 

For that matter, Murphy USA on Navy charges whatever they want. They'll even charge you a NEW CUP when you bring in another store's branded cup! Then they don't know how to cancel the transaction so you can save that $0.45 with 15 people waiting impatiently behind you for their 40ozer and cigarettes.


That's why I like Circle K. $0.75 for ANY size, new cup or not.


----------



## MGlover54

You know what else pisses me off?

Those 44oz cups actually only hold 32oz. I refill them with 2 16oz water bottles and no ice.

That's false advertising.

I'll bring in my own cup and refill it.


----------



## TURTLE

gigihurt said:


> woohooo 400 views, I know the word is getting out about this guy.


*My nieghbor went to a Jays in Panama city and shot in thier indoor range and was very happy with the people there. Iv'e never been and didn't plan on it after reading this post but after my buddy told me how his Kahr was shooting way off and one of the guys grabed it and said " I'll be right back" brought it back in 3 minutes and said " try it now" and it was dead on target I may go to that one with a few of my pistols. Having a range at the store is a HUGE plus, I can't for the life of me figure out why no other gun shop near here has one. They would get $ from me in ammo and rental fees but not weapons till Miles dies or moves. Been trying to talk Miles into building a range forever but no luck.*


----------



## skipperbrown

TURTLE said:


> *My nieghbor went to a Jays in Panama city and shot in thier indoor range and was very happy with the people there. Iv'e never been and didn't plan on it after reading this post but after my buddy told me how his Kahr was shooting way off and one of the guys grabed it and said " I'll be right back" brought it back in 3 minutes and said " try it now" and it was dead on target I may go to that one with a few of my pistols. Having a range at the store is a HUGE plus, I can't for the life of me figure out why no other gun shop near here has one. They would get $ from me in ammo and rental fees but not weapons till Miles dies or moves. Been trying to talk Miles into building a range forever but no luck.*


The biggest issue is the EPA and lead poisoning. Lead is toxic and lead fumes get in the air from the impact of the bullet in the trap and lead bullets create minute fumes in the barrel. The cost of removing most of the fumes is apparently very expensive.


----------



## deersniper270

MGlover54 said:


> You know what, I really hate Tom Thumb!!!
> 
> Who do they think they are getting away with charging $0.85 for a bladder buster refill?
> 
> For that matter, Murphy USA on Navy charges whatever they want. They'll even charge you a NEW CUP when you bring in another store's branded cup! Then they don't know how to cancel the transaction so you can save that $0.45 with 15 people waiting impatiently behind you for their 40ozer and cigarettes.
> 
> 
> That's why I like Circle K. $0.75 for ANY size, new cup or not.


This guy has the right idea! Whats up with the card they give you? Ya earn points to spend back at the store but they expire in 2 months! Who actually spends enough money to use one of those things in 2 months! 

+1 for the circle k


----------



## USMGoldenEagle

I have purchased 3 guns from Jays. First time was at a gun show. I told them the price I would pay for 2 different guns based on my research and what the other vendors were pricing them at and we made a deal. 

The second time was at their store and I basically threw a # at them for a gun and said it was online for that much. They got on the computer and searched, and lowered their price to match it. 

There are a few guys with ego's that work there but it doesn't bother me. I like discussing guns and getting their opinions on things. 

I also like Tradewinds. I purchased one gun from him. 

I have purchased several from Academy and one from Bass Pro. 

I have also used Jay's and Tradewinds for my online orders FFL. 

For me its all about getting the best deal. I don't let my feelings get hurt when dealing with the gun shops.


----------



## archer-1

TURTLE said:


> *My nieghbor went to a Jays in Panama city and shot in thier indoor range and was very happy with the people there. Iv'e never been and didn't plan on it after reading this post but after my buddy told me how his Kahr was shooting way off and one of the guys grabed it and said " I'll be right back" brought it back in 3 minutes and said " try it now" and it was dead on target I may go to that one with a few of my pistols. Having a range at the store is a HUGE plus, I can't for the life of me figure out why no other gun shop near here has one. They would get $ from me in ammo and rental fees but not weapons till Miles dies or moves. Been trying to talk Miles into building a range forever but no luck.*


Jay's has an outdoor range between Baker and Crestview at the old Guns 4 U location.
Someone in Destin got approval to put in an indoor Handgun range in a warehouse but I have not followed up on it and dont know if its happened yet or not ...


----------



## Slot Pursuit

Good people


Sailing_Faith said:


> As a result of this thread I went into USA performance today.
> 
> They are right next door to Mikes. I walked in, had both guys who work there helping me. Good guys, happy to take whatever time to show me whatever I asked about.
> 
> I will go back, probably next week and pick up the LCP I was considering.
> 
> Can recommend then as an alternative to Jays... :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE

archer-1 said:


> Jay's has an outdoor range between Baker and Crestview at the old Guns 4 U location.
> Someone in Destin got approval to put in an indoor Handgun range in a warehouse but I have not followed up on it and dont know if its happened yet or not ...


*The only problem with all that is none of them would make it better for me. I live in Gulf Breeze and every single range existing or in the future is about the same 45 minute drive, it sucks. *

*I did not know about the fumes and just lead sitting in a trap being toxic, I would think a fan and a waiver would take care of that. Hell look at the things they do at the Skate parks and a waiver makes that all fine.:thumbdown:*


----------



## SAWMAN

*Same Here*

Sailing---Faith, I basically did the same thing on Wed. Was doing some price shopping for a Ruger LCR in either 38spac or the 357Mag model. Both of the guys(Stan and Bill) jumped right on the phone to their dealers and found me a good price. Then allowed me to save another $6.00 on the 357Mag version. 

Couple of great guys at USA PERFORMANCE and ultra eager to help. Will also do all my gun transfers thru them from now on. --- SAWMAN


----------



## skipperbrown

Lead is mostly inert sitting in soil unless the soil is at one pH extreme or the other. At my club, the soil was tested and found not to be a leaching problem. 
Sitting lead is not a problem. When it hits the trap a lot of heat is generated and the heat causes melting and the melting causes fumes and the fumes are toxic.


----------



## archer-1

It was nice when the Gun Connection open....I miss that range!


----------



## TURTLE

archer-1 said:


> It was nice when the Gun Connection open....I miss that range!


 
*If your talking about the one that was on W street , I miss that one too. I had an office right next door to it and spent many a lunch in the range.:thumbdown:*


----------



## Pathfinder57

I enjoy going in Jays and just looking around and thats as far as it goes. Ask a question and get a stupid answer. I wonder do these guys know anything about guns? Go in and say you know nothing about guns and listen to all the crap they tell you. Classic example; few years back they had a Yugo AK missing one receiver rivet. Guy says they are all made like that, just a spare hole that is only filled for the military issue full auto AK's. REALLY wow. :001_huh:


----------



## aaronious45

I hate the place...I'm not sure how they make money seeing how everyone I've talked to feels the same


----------



## JGill

Wow. Lots of ticked off people in this thread.


----------



## Doomsday

I hate to buck the trend, but I've been doing business with Jays since I moved to Crestview 6 years ago. I've found them quite reasonable. Sometimes they deal and sometimes they don't. I will say that a recent visit to Mike's and USA Performance (prompted by all the good words here at PFF) was quite disappointing in that the guys working the counter at both locations seemed incredibly lacking in firearms knowledge. A buddy was inquiring about 6.8 SPC options in ARs. One guy at Performance asked me if that was the Creedmor and the guy at Mike's called it an "outlaw" cartridge. Me and my buddy assume he meant "wildcat". Neither place showed in interest in helping a guy practically begging to spend a grand plus. We had a good laugh and headed back to Crestview where Jays provided a great deal on a RRA complete lower and my buddy ordered the upper on-line. Won't be wasting my time making the hour drive to P-Cola again.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Doomsday said:


> I hate to buck the trend, but I've been doing business with Jays since I moved to Crestview 6 years ago. I've found them quite reasonable. Sometimes they deal and sometimes they don't. I will say that a recent visit to Mike's and USA Performance (prompted by all the good words here at PFF) was quite disappointing in that the guys working the counter at both locations seemed incredibly lacking in firearms knowledge. A buddy was inquiring about 6.8 SPC options in ARs. One guy at Performance asked me if that was the Creedmor and the guy at Mike's called it an "outlaw" cartridge. Me and my buddy assume he meant "wildcat". Neither place showed in interest in helping a guy practically begging to spend a grand plus. We had a good laugh and headed back to Crestview where Jays provided a great deal on a RRA complete lower and my buddy ordered the upper on-line. Won't be wasting my time making the hour drive to P-Cola again.


Maybe it's because I'm LEO but the guys at Jays are great to us and they know what they are doing, USA is alright, but mikes sucks in my opinion. Scott's in Jay is the best and they are the same company as mikes, just a more friendly staff. I agree doom...


----------



## chevelle427

strange some at USA didn't know something seeing as one is a class 3 guy


----------

